# which anime do you like?



## Twist_su (Jun 13, 2017)

I like BLEACH.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 13, 2017)

Almost everything I've watched, and I am very close to 500 series so far.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 13, 2017)

Far far too many to list in one post ^^.  Akira is a damn good animated movie that holds up to the test of time.  Ghost in the shell, the movie is great as well.  Sereis wise, hard to go wrong with Trigun, Cowboy Bebop, Wolfs Rain and the likes ^^


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 13, 2017)

Akira, Ghost in the shell, black lagoon ,puella magi madoka , psycho pass, and the list goes on...


----------



## Twist_su (Jun 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Almost everything I've watched, and I am very close to 500 series so far.


Amazing! 500 series!


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

I just checked my server and I have 520 anime series in 1.57 TB of storage. I guess I like some anime.

I guess if forced to pick some favorites, I'd have to say Eden of the East, Engaged to the Unidentified, Food Wars, Silver Spoon, Gate, . . .

I can't do it. I can't narrow it down that easily. It depends on what kind of mood I'm in.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 13, 2017)

OMG i love it, just got finished watching A Silent Voice and i really enjoyed it and will be watching The Girl Who Leapt Through Time later tonight. But anime is fantastic...i need to watch more series but i've seen a great deal that i cannot count. My favorites include fruits basket, death note, gurran lagan, ninjiro days, and theres many more!!


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> OMG i love it, just got finished watching A Silent Voice and i really enjoyed it and will be watching The Girl Who Leapt Through Time later tonight. But anime is fantastic...i need to watch more series but i've seen a great deal that i cannot count. My favorites include fruits basket, death note, gurran lagan, ninjiro days, and theres many more!!



I haven't seen "A silent Voice" yet. I have The girl who lept through time, but haven't watched it yet. The others I've seen and like them.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 13, 2017)

oh man there are just so many!!! any that you recommend??? im always in the mood to add them to my watch list


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> oh man there are just so many!!! any that you recommend??? im always in the mood to add them to my watch list


What genre do you prefer? 
Based on your previous mentions, I would suggest:
Sunday without God
Rokka: Braves of the Six Flowers
One Piece
Nichijou (comedy and strange)
Monster Musume
Kill la Kill
Ixion Saga: Dimension Transfer
Haibane Ranmei
FLCL (Fooly Cooly)
Elfen Lied

That should give you some to look over. I liked them, but that's no guarantee you will.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 13, 2017)

im a love story kind of girl but i'll check some of those out!! and im proud ive actually seen some too


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> im a love story kind of girl but i'll check some of those out!! and im proud ive actually seen some too


Love stories?! Why didn't you say so. I'm kinda a softy (don't tell anyone) so I like them too.

Love, Chunibyu, & other Delusions
Toradora! 

Two of my favorites.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 13, 2017)

TORADORA <3 LOVED IT
ONLY A DRAGON CAN STAND NEXT TO A TIGER


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm a big My Hero Academia fan




Love soul eater
the new GRANBLUE FANTASY: The Animation is fantastic.

I used to love One Piece but the show seemed to have shorted over the years
like 10 mins of filler stuff, intro ending etc

I have a few others favorite but can't think of them right now.
I have been disconnected with most anime today most of it has become, let's say *very inappropriate*.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I have been disconnected with most anime today most of it has become, let's say *very inappropriate*.


True. But there are still good ones out there, you just have to search a bit.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 13, 2017)

inappropriate you say???


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

Yep. That's what he said. . . . . .


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 13, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> inappropriate you say???


MsRavage! talking in a very professional voice: I expected better from you, I will see you later in my office to discuss this matter! :V


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

This.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 13, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> MsRavage! talking in a very professional voice: I expected better from you, I will see you later in my office to discuss this matter! :V


Spankings?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 13, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Spankings?








  hmmm. That is an idea :3 but I have to keep this professional and will have to use the old paddle.


Spoiler


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 13, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> inappropriate you say???


Joking aside, Kill La Kill is brilliant with its fanservice. In a way, it's a deconstruction of your typical pervy otakubait - completely lewd premise (sexy schoolgirls fighting against clothes) turned into actually great title with smart storytelling 

Either way, my absolute favorite is Cowboy Bebop - a true classic, and the best gateway title you can have (seriously, show it to anybody who claims to "hate anime passionately", and they'll fall in love with it anyway, it's that good). Runners-up are Samurai Champloo for its legendary soundtrack; Welcome to NHK for being very important for me personally, as well as for genuine and complex exploration of quarter-life crisis; and Hunter x Hunter for taking overdone shonen formula (i.e. your Narutos and Bleaches) and completely reinventing it by doing tons of smart things and just respecting the viewer. Oh, and of course JoJo, because freakin' JoJo, it's awesome!


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 13, 2017)

(also, @Liam The Red , @ACaracalFromWork , let's not derail/spam the thread please, I think there are enough people who want to speak out about their faves  )


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 13, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Either way, my absolute favorite is Cowboy Bebop -.



That reminds me Trigun! another favorite.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 13, 2017)

oh man welcome the the NHK was amazing too (i loved the end song).


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 13, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> That reminds me Trigun! another favorite.


They are pretty similar, thinking about it - though Trigun is probably more outlandish and comedic, while Cowboy Bebop always contains subtle tragic overtones and generally revolves around theme of "running from/towards the past" (explored to a great degree in Digibro's video, I'll attach it below), which creates a divide between two titles.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 13, 2017)

Remembering some others
Inuyasha
Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Sakura Quest a new anime adorable and fun to watch
Natsume Yujincho series, is beautiful and very relaxing also interesting takes on friendship.
Fairy Tail
Last EXILE
Spirited Away
Basquash! that was so much fun.

also cheating going through a top 200 list.


----------



## Twist_su (Jun 14, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> Inuyasha


It's my memory! I used to watch it when midnight is coming.


----------



## xxgato (Jun 27, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> View attachment 19474This.


YESSS!!! Taiga<3<3<3

Another one of my personal favorites is Steins;gate!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 27, 2017)

Twist_su said:


> Amazing! 500 series!


Yup. Unless you were referring to what series I like the most? 

Or what series I prefer the most?


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 29, 2017)

I usually don't like anime shows, but I do like Yo-Kai Watch, Pokémon, Mirumo, Hamtaro and 80's animes lile Dragon Ball, Ulysse 31, Kimba, and others. As for movies, I love most of Ghibli movies, and also the Wolf Children, and I want to watch The Boy and the Beast.


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 29, 2017)

Bleach was my gateway anime! My older sister made me watch it with her. It's not great by any means, but god if you can't just consume it like popcorn. 

I'm watching Food Wars! right now with my roommate. It's also widely inappropriate but the food looks so damn good and they make cooking so hilariously dramatic. It's like Foodnetwork on steroids. I can't get enough! And I seriously want a thigh holster for my chef's knife now.


----------



## Tavelius (Jun 29, 2017)

I also love "My hero academia" but I think it's a sin no one mentioned "Shirokuma cafe" so far.
It's an anime about a polar bear that owns a cafe, a grizzly that owns a bar, a penguin that does nothing, and a panda that works at the zoo as a part time panda.


----------

